# HOW YOU LIVE YOUR DASH



## Stuka-Pilot 44 (Dec 18, 2006)

HOW YOU LIVE YOUR DASH
I read of a man who stood to speak
At the funeral of a friend...
He referred to the dates on his tombstone
From the beginning...to the end...
He noted that first came his date of birth
And spoke the following date with tears,
Was the dash between those years? (1916 -1982)
For that dash represents all the time
That he spent alive on earth.....
And now only those who loved him
Know what that little line is worth...
For it matters not, how much we own:
The cars...the house...the cash,
What matters is how we live and love
And how we spend our dash...
So think about this long and hard.....
Are there things you'd like to change?
For you never know how much time is left,
That can still be rearranged...
To consider what's true and real,
And always try to understand
The way other people feel...
And be less quick to anger, 
And show appreciation more 
And love the people in our lives
Like we've never loved before... 
If we treat each other with respect, 
And more often wear a smile.... 
Remembering that this special dash 
Might only last a little while... 
So, when your eulogy's being read
With your life's actions to rehash.....
Would you be proud of the things they say
About how you spent your dash?

Author Unknown


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

Stuka pilot nice siggy but could you down-size it a bit please ? also would love to see a taste of your late war pics - 1945 on a seperate thread if you have info available and willing to share


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

that really is a great poem!


----------



## v2 (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 19, 2006)




----------

